# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لو كان العضو اللي قبلك نايم كيف بتصحيه

## داليا

_لو كان العضو اللي قبلك نايم كيف بتصحيه


لو كان العضو اللي قبلك نايم كيف بتصحيه
اللعبة واضحة وسهلة ومبينة من عنوانها يللا بدي تفاعل يا شباب و صبايا_

----------


## mylife079

بهاد المنبه 




 :Gbiggrin:  :Gbiggrin:  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## مجودة

بسيطة بس بحط هاد الديك جنبه...


ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

مجودة شو رايك بالمايك

----------


## Ctrl

جردل مياه بارد

----------


## Rahma Queen

كف :SnipeR (7): 
 :SnipeR (40):

----------


## mylife079

كاس مي بارد

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سهله

احط عند راسه

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]اغنيه لشعبولا 
[/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (11): 

اجيبله  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85): 
واد يصرخ هيك
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع ووووووووووووووويييييييييييييييييييييييع

----------


## Ctrl

بحطهولها بين اصابع رجليها 

[align=center][/align]

احترسي لاني في الأذيه مؤذي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مؤذي بس مش قدي
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]والله انا بخليه نايم 

ما في داعي صحيه ههههههههههه[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يسعدك بس انا بدي اصحيك
 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]بس انا صاحي والله ما في داعي تصحيني 

اذا عم بتصحي بصاروخ لكان وين رحت انا هههههههههههه[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

نبضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]حرام عليك شو هي انتقام والا شو 

والا حرب هههههههههههههههههه

بعدين منين مجهزه هالقذائف بس انتم الشديفات مشهورين بالانتخابات بتعملو انسان جديد [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بلا وشو دخل الانتخابات 
 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40): 

ماشي استنا شوي لبعد الفطور

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]هههههههههههههههههه

لكان ازى فيها استنا شكلي ما رح ارجع 

ما بعرف شو ناويه الي [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

نبض اختار بأي وحده اصحيك
 :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]ههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه
والله رح موت من الضحك 

يا امي الحقيني ههههههههههههههههههه

شو هاد واليك منين هدول شو ما بعرف انه اهل المفرق بيضبحو بالسكين 

شو صديقه بهونلك بابن محافظتك [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اكيد لا ما بيهونلي 

بس حتى ثاني مره ما تحكي عن الانتخابات
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]هههههههههههههههه
لا خلص ما عاد احكي ولو 

ازى فيها سكاكين وضرب لا والله انا ماني ئدكم 

بعدين انا عنصر مسالم 
هههههههههههههههه[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 

قلتلي مسالم                             ماشي
 :Eh S(4):  :Eh S(4):  :Eh S(4): 

هيك بدي اصحيك حتى اشوف شو رح ينفعك يا مسالم

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:tomato;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]طيب هلئ رح روح نام لحتى بكره كون فيئ على دوامي بدون ضرب 

تصبحو على خير [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلا مسالم

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:red;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]اهلين فيك بشوفك بكرى على خير [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

خلص انا اصحيك على الفجر

بقنبله ذريه

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:coral;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]هههههههههههههههههههه

والله حلو على هيك ما رح نام اليوم رح ضل فايق [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يعني افهم انك بدك تنام
خلص انا ساكته روح ناااااااااااااااااااااااام 

يا ويلك اذا تروح

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:teal;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]هههههههههههههههههههههه

لك والله ما عارف امسك حالي من الضحك 

تصبحي على خير 

حرام رح روح نام بدي فيق على صلاة الصبح [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ماشي بس ما علينا القنبله الذريه بانتظارك

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:tomato;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شاوووووووووووووووووووووووو

اوكي بكرى بشوفك [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اعتقد مدفع

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:tomato;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]ههههههههههههههههههههه
شو مدفع 

لك شكلك حربيه ليكون مع افغانستان كاينه ههههههههههههه[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لا من العراق 
 :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63):  :SnipeR (63): 

احكيلك خليك نايم

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:white;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]هههههههههههههههههههه

فكرك هيك 

الله يا صديقه شو انت كتير طيوبه وحبابه [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

شو رايك تصحا بطقطقه هالطناجر

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رح موت من الضحك
ههههههههههههه
شو عندكم عزومه الظاهر اليوم 

لا انا بفضل عمود كهرباء واحد يدق عليه 
هههههههههههه[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اوكي عمود 
ع رايك عمود

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا امي متت الحقيني 

شو فضيعه هالبنت 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

دبه رح تموتيني ارحميني هههههههههههههههههههههه[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يلا ينام نبض

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:chocolate;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه

لك انت جيتي على مخي طبق لزق هههههههههههههههههههه[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

شو قصدك مخي مطقطق

الله يسامحك

 :SnipeR (84):  :SnipeR (84):  :SnipeR (84):  :SnipeR (84): 
ههههههههههههه

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]هههههههههههههههههههه

مطئطق بس شو متل مخي 

يا سلام صديقه انت فعلا صديقه رائعه وعنجد اعطتيني امل ضل بالمنتدى بعد ما كنت رح اترك ورح لمنتدى تاني هههههههههههههه[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حلو 
لازم يعطوني راتب
بما اني اعمل جذب للسياح

 :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]هههههههههههههههههههههه
سياح ههههههههههههههههههههه

شو نحنا بالاثار والا بالمنتدى هههههههههههههههههه
خليني صلي وبورجيك ههههههههههه[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لا بمنتدى
شو تصلي ترويح 
 :Eh S(3):  :Eh S(3):

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]ههههههههههههههههههه

لا رجعت بس انت ما بعرف وين غاطسه 

احكيلي انت وين بالمرق جد [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مرحبــــآ

كيفكم يا اعضاااء..؟

انشاء الله تمام

اليوم عنا لعبة جديده

وهي انك تقول كيف بدك تصحي العضو اللي قبلك

ويلآ خلينــى نفووش شطــآرتكم ..

و اللي ما بتفاعل لأقطع عنه المصروووووووووف وأحرمه من الميراث

يلا ورجوني التفاعل ... :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اصحيك بمدفع ...
 :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بصحيها بميه بارده و مصقعه وبعد هيك بكهربا   :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يسامحك

اصحيه بسكين 
 :Baeh:  :Baeh:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

بحكيلها قومي اتسحري  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:

----------


## mylife079

كاسة مي بارده 


اخوي زيد الموضوع مكرر


http://al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=59560

----------


## دليلة

اجي لعند ادنو واصرخ وقوله قووووووووووووووووووووم :Big Grin:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بقلها قومي لأانه حرام ارعبها

----------


## totoalharbi

باحلى كاسة مية من التلاجة

----------


## وسام المصري

ديروا علية مي

----------


## totoalharbi

بصررررررررررررخة
 :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):

----------

